# Esp system issue....help!



## Spooled Rotten (Dec 13, 2010)

Esp ... I have an issue with my mk4, jetta wolfsburg, 1.8t awp. I recently took my car to a local vw specific shop, and asked them to diagnose why my esp would not work. The switch would not stay depressed and no light would illuminate when pushing the button. I was told that it was just the box switch, and it would be $160 to replace. Obviously I knew it was a $60 part and takes 15secs to replace. This new switch does not stay depressed either, nor illuminate. ....... now...what next? I was an army mechanic and dod mechanic for a total of 8 years, so im not a newbie, but would love any feedback offered in good taste. There is a connector box after the switch, then the wire lead. I have found some info stating that its linked to the abs fuse, which is not blown, and something about checking the speed sensor, which I have not done, nor do I know where to look. Can someone tell me what to check or look for? I have already dropped 3400 into restoring this car from the hell owner it had before, but it is biting my budget daily. I also heard rumor of the cig lighter theory, but not many details.... thanks dubbers!


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

It's not a click type button, it's a press and hold for several seconds to disable the esp.


----------



## Spooled Rotten (Dec 13, 2010)

Outstanding, did not know that. Thanks for the help.


----------



## JayJetta (Mar 29, 2001)

KG18t said:


> It's not a click type button, it's a press and hold for several seconds to disable the esp.


 Odd...I don't have to hold mine. I just push it like normal and it lights up and the triangle shows up in the cluster. 

OP, the speed sensors are attached to the steering knuckles in the front and i dont recall where in the rear. If you turn your wheel all the way to the right and then poke your head in to the driver side wheel well, you should see the hub ring. Right next to the ring is the sensor. 

Pic of ring here: 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--2.0/Search/Speed_Sensor_Ring/ES307731/ 

Pic of sensor: 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--VR6_24v/Braking/ABS/ES2091026/


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Just FYI, If you have a wheel speed sensor issue, you won't only have an ESP issue you'll also have an ABS issue as well (EBD, VSA etc...). So if you don't have both, you most likely can rule out your wheel speed sensors:thumbup: 
Gluck


----------



## Spooled Rotten (Dec 13, 2010)

JayJetta said:


> Odd...I don't have to hold mine. I just push it like normal and it lights up and the triangle shows up in the cluster.
> 
> OP, the speed sensors are attached to the steering knuckles in the front and i dont recall where in the rear. If you turn your wheel all the way to the right and then poke your head in to the driver side wheel well, you should see the hub ring. Right next to the ring is the sensor.
> 
> ...


 Good help. Thanks!


----------



## Spooled Rotten (Dec 13, 2010)

Have all the books, have the knowledge, don't speak volkswagen...yet. but im learning fast. Thanks for all the help, think I will try the old replace the terminal behind the new esp button and go from there, if not its back to the shop. Thanks again.


----------



## Spooled Rotten (Dec 13, 2010)

Update: took it to autobahn (vw dealership) service dept, and they ran some test to try to reset it. Now...the abs light is on, which they said may go off in About 22 miles, and should reset the esp. It didn't, and now I have a abs light on....sigh.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Look at your wheel speed sensors again


----------



## Spooled Rotten (Dec 13, 2010)

GTijoejoe said:


> Look at your wheel speed sensors again


Will do


----------



## nymk4gli (Nov 18, 2009)

Did u remove the steering wheel at all


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Realign the ESP. Pull out into the middle of the street, turn the wheel to lock one direction, then back to lock the other, then drive straight at 10mph or so. Should kill the light if they did do the system reset. If not, there's something else borked.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

ive gotta be the master at wheel speed sensor issues as i always have them, lol.


Currently i have a broke Speed Sensor harness that has the ABS and ESP traction light on... But my question to you is is the ESP light on ALL THE TIME. Scenario, light is off, u pull away form being parked and it flashes and it comes one and stays on w/ ABS always being on. Scenario 2, ABS and ESP is always on no matter what you do.

scenario 3, when your driving, does it sound like your calipers are intermittently braking as if the car is "thinking" your slipping and trying to correct but your just driving on normal dry pavement?

there is a method to my madness, lol.


----------

